# compatability



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

can i put angelfish and ghost in one tank?
i am planning to set up a community tank
already have angelfish, what are the most compatable
tank mates for my angelfish?

thanks

dp


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you mean ghost shrimp if so they probably will get eaten. What size tank do you have. How big are the angels.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

20g with 2 angelfish at toonie size.
3 bigger than toonie

thanks
dp


----------

